# Cleaning a Colt



## 4HAND (Mar 24, 2020)

Found this today at MIL's. She doesn't know what guns my FIL had & I didn't know about this one.
Appears it's been in this holster for years. Assuming this will clean up?


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 24, 2020)

I sure hope so...nice pistola


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes sir it is.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 24, 2020)

Old pre 1982 penny for rust on guns.
Brasso for the contaminant in this case leather. Im sure there is something better but it’s what I’d try.


----------



## tgc (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice gun. It’ll probably have a stain in that spot from now on. Just have to live with it I guess


----------



## bullgator (Mar 27, 2020)

I have that same gun in blue. My understanding is it was a one year ”parts” gun using some regular government parts with a couple gold cup parts.


----------



## B. White (Mar 28, 2020)

I have some Flitz paste I recently used to clean up the brass on a pedersoli that was turning colors.


----------



## rayjay (Apr 7, 2020)

That's satin nickel I'm pretty sure. Probably not going to clean up. I think I have a set of those exact grips in a box somewhere.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 7, 2020)

I doubt you will get it all cleaned off.  Probably gonna leave a stain.  but still a nice shooter.  

If you are embarrassed to carry it, let me know.  I can probably help you out with that


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 7, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I doubt you will get it all cleaned off.  Probably gonna leave a stain.  but still a nice shooter.
> 
> If you are embarrassed to carry it, let me know.  I can probably help you out with that


Thank you. That's a very kind gesture, but no embarrassment here. ?


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 7, 2020)

I've got a buddy who's a gunsmith. He's gonna give it a shot at cleaning it up.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 7, 2020)

rayjay said:


> That's satin nickel I'm pretty sure. Probably not going to clean up. I think I have a set of those exact grips in a box somewhere.


Have no idea where my FIL got the grips. As I mentioned, didn't even know he had this one until we found it the other day.

They're thicker than the standard grips. They fit your hand really well.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 8, 2020)

barkeepers friend...mix powder with water to form wet toothpaste consistency and
use soft cloth or toothbrush....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 8, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Thank you. That's a very kind gesture, but no embarrassment here. ?


I had one of those Commander sized Colts back in the 70's.  I don't know why I ever got rid of it. I really like those short slide guns.   So much so that I purchased my first Glock a few weeks back, a G45 because of the full size frame and short slide.  I haven't had a chance to break it in yet, but I am looking forward to doing so real soon.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't know exactly what the material is but if it is stainless could the entire frame be gently bead blasted once the blue/green has been removed?


----------



## frankwright (Apr 9, 2020)

I had a SA Commander sized 1911 that had bright shiny flats on the slide.
I glass bead blasted it with a hand held blaster from harbor freight. It was easy and came ou
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





t good!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 11, 2020)

It cleaned up pretty good.

Probably gonna put this one up for my son.

It sure has a sweet trigger.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 11, 2020)

frankwright said:


> I had a SA Commander sized 1911 that had bright shiny flats on the slide.
> I glass bead blasted it with a hand held blaster from harbor freight. It was easy and came ou
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir that's a fine looking pistol.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I've got a buddy who's a gunsmith. He's gonna give it a shot at cleaning it up.


That's what I would do, a good gun smith will be able to make that thing shine like new money!


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 11, 2020)

next to the leather holster I hope


----------



## doublebarrel (Apr 12, 2020)

Frontier pads will remove rust and not the finish.Bobby


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 17, 2020)

Glitz chrome & metal cleaner.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 18, 2020)

That sure is a sweet pistol.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 20, 2020)

4HAND said:


> It cleaned up pretty good.
> View attachment 1011895
> Probably gonna put this one up for my son.
> 
> It sure has a sweet trigger.


Dang, what a beauty. 

Here is my double "like"!


----------



## rosewood (Apr 21, 2020)

Is that satin stainless finish?  If so, the proper grit bead blast will turn it back to the factory finish.

Rosewood


----------

